# IJ Diamond Frame Track Racer ID 564772 What year?



## paedalas (Jan 5, 2013)

Rides good!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 5, 2013)

39 or 40 I think


----------



## filmonger (Jan 6, 2013)

*RE: Iver Date*

Iver Johnson is a sequential serial number - though difficult to date as there is no real Database. Mr. Smith of the Wheelman is the expert here. Here are two things that may be of assistance. Based on you serial number - looks like a 1940 or so... Try the wheelman for a better indication.

Serial #604247

Believed to be a '41.

One interesting fact about nameplates is that in 1921 patent information was added to the bottom of the plate, stating REG US PAT OFF. Before 1921, this did not appear. This helps in dating the bike. If you see the patent information on the bottom of the plate, you know the bike is 1921 or newer.


----------



## paedalas (Jan 7, 2013)

*Found a like bike claimed to be 1910 w/  #564774*



filmonger said:


> Iver Johnson is a sequential serial number - though difficult to date as there is no real Database. Mr. Smith of the Wheelman is the expert here. Here are two things that may be of assistance. Based on you serial number - looks like a 1940 or so... Try the wheelman for a better indication.
> 
> Serial #604247
> 
> ...




I ran across this IJ on Daves Bikes page that looks similar
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle417.
Do you think these numbers are from the same year?


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, two numbers apart - how cool is that??


----------



## filmonger (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Id*

Ditto! Wooow Two numbers apart - Cool. Think we need to start our own Iver data base.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 9, 2013)

I have started my own.  All this info is out there on the forums..


----------



## filmonger (Jan 9, 2013)

*RE: iver Date*

Well your Crank is what was throwing me slightly...my Iver has the same crank but it is a Truss model and I have been told it is an early 1900's model - and closely matches a 1909 model... The only thing is I have been told conflicting information about Dating on the Cranks as well as that on the head badge.

Still waiting to put wood rims on mine - should do it soon since I own a wood rim company...Lazy


----------



## pelletman (Jan 9, 2013)

What is your serial number filmmonger?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2013)

Pelletman-He posted it in the subject line, silly 

Here is all we collectively know about Iver Johnsons http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+solid Feel free to add anything you know.

My IJ serial number is 535853 and is believed to be a mid 30s.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 10, 2013)

*RE: Iver Serial number*

The Serail number on my Iver looks like 36140




pelletman said:


> What is your serial number filmmonger?


----------



## pelletman (Jan 10, 2013)

filmonger said:


> The Serail number on my Iver looks like 36140




Probably 1895


----------



## pelletman (Jan 10, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Pelletman-He posted it in the subject line, silly
> 
> Here is all we collectively know about Iver Johnsons http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+solid Feel free to add anything you know.
> 
> My IJ serial number is 535853 and is believed to be a mid 30s.




Don't we think 1938 on that Don?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2013)

Cue the joke - What do you get when you cross an Elephant and a Rhino? 


elephino? (Hellifiknow)


Mid to late 30s on mine. Thats the thing with Ivers, no accurate Serial Number reference. Won't you suppose to mail me your IJ Serial number info?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 10, 2013)

*RE: Iver Date*

Woow 1895 - much earlier than I had imagined... guess I better get her period correct now. Thanks.



pelletman said:


> Probably 1895


----------



## paedalas (Jan 10, 2013)

*IJ Cruiser*



schwinndoggy said:


> Pelletman-He posted it in the subject line, silly
> 
> Here is all we collectively know about Iver Johnsons http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+solid Feel free to add anything you know.
> 
> My IJ serial number is 535853 and is believed to be a mid 30s.



Nice Ride! I became interested in the track bike due to the Major Taylor connection but the more I learn about the different models the more interested I become.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 10, 2013)

filmonger said:


> The Serail number on my Iver looks like 36140




I think you are missing a number there.  Is it on the seat tube (my guess) or on the bottom bracket?


----------



## pelletman (Jan 10, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Cue the joke - What do you get when you cross an Elephant and a Rhino?
> 
> 
> elephino? (Hellifiknow)
> ...




No, I don't know that it is accurate.  You can easily compile your own


----------



## paedalas (Jan 28, 2013)

*So, no way ro date by S/N?*



pelletman said:


> No, I don't know that it is accurate.  You can easily compile your own



If IJ's cannot be dated by serial number are there any other design changes or characteristics that can be used to date them?


----------

